# Help in Kingston



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Howdy everyone,
I need some help: I'm really getting restless in Kingston. I go to uni here and I'm having trouble finding folks to play with. Unbelievable, I know. I'm still looking, though, which leads me here...

First of all, in case anyone actually reading this is interested, I've been playing for around 5 years, rhythm and lead guitar, and pull my weight on vocal and harp (harmonica...). I won't bore you with lists of all the music I like, but I'm at my best in acoustic folk-blues-random traditional stuff, or electric Chicago-style blues/R&B (think mid 60s Paul Butterfield Blues Band). Anyways, I'm flexible so pretty much anything will do, I'm just most interested in those areas at this point in time. Rock'n'roll is always a viable option, tested and true hehe. Bass, drums, piano, another guitar, pan flute, tuba --I'm looking for anything, really. (someday I'll probably regret telling people "anything," but you know what I mean...)

Second, for those of you who aren't interested/aren't in Kingston, do you have any tips for actually finding people? I'm 18 and so not legal yet, which can complicate trying to attend jams and things. I came from Calgary, leaving a pretty knock-up blues band that I had formed with school friends, so I've never actually had to up-and-find musicians before. I've been in Kingston since september and have only gotten together regularly with one mediocre sax player who happens to be something of a jerk and a jazz purist. I'm not a jazz guitarist and am absolutely not aspiring to be one at the moment. Hence, I'm _frustrated!_

Sorry, you must get someone every week saying something along these lines, but can you help a fella out? Advice from the wise, or just plain encouragement will do (not that I really need any of that stuff...)

And if someone is interested, PM me! It'll make my day. 

Thanks! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*help is on the way*

http://www.kingstonbluessociety.ca/


Hey there check out this link.... they have blues jams I believe once a month.

I belong to the Loyal Blues Fellowship in Belleville, and we host 3 jams a month.... 1 acoustic and 2 electric.

There is also a Irish music group that jams on Tuesday nights I think also downtown.....

and I have just heard of a group that jams on bluegrass.....


:rockon:

If you want more info drop me a line


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Hey! Sorry to take so long on this, but thanks! I'll be sure to check out the jams. That's pretty much what I had in mind, just someplace to play and meet folks. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*hey brother*

I'm at [email protected]

I'm in Trenton (about an hour away) and I'm putting together something new. Mostly blues oriented. Largely about fun and creativity. maybe a few $$ at the same time.

If your interested in talking about it, let me know, PM me.

Cheers.

Gene


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*Koool*

Kooool sounds great keep us posted Gene


----------

